# Buy my traffic ticket!!!!!!



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7910861450

Now I have truly seen everything. :lol:


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

I feel soooooo sorry for this guy!
8) 
I know when i give someone a ticket, if they seem in a good mood I say "try and have a nice day!" which usually comes back with a reply from them of "thankyou!"


----------



## BOSCO5O (May 4, 2004)

I only say it if i give them a warning, no need to twist the knife :roll:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

He admits he was speeding but still can't be man enough to take blame for his mistake. He blames the state of Maine, the Governor, the Trooper and is even that immature to post it on ebay. "HAVE A NICE DAY"


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

:musicboo:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

We're only hearing one side of the story. The guy probably gave the officer some degree of lip. 

And even if he didn't, get over it! Police officers have to hear a lot worse from certain members of the public everyday. I would rather hear, "Have a nice day" than, "F*** you, you donut-eatin' fuzzy sack of sh*t!" Every time a cop hears that, who do they go crying to? 

I love these self proclaimed "friends of cops" that like to brag about all their pals in law enforcement but bitch and crap on other officers every time something happens they remotely don't like. Can't they crap on a McDonald's drive-through cashier for NOT getting a "have a nice day" instead?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Boo-freaking-hoo.........maybe we should give him a hug after we issue him a citation....


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

On a scale 1-10 for originality he gets a 9 for trying to sell the ticket on ebay.
for whining: 0 go cry elsewhere


----------



## Bobc (Apr 29, 2004)

people will sell anything...sad part someone will probably buy it!!


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

we are giving this idiot exactly what he wants.... attention. Guys and girls like this give us job security!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm more interested in knowing how they calculated $201.00?? What's the $1 for? The Moose Spinal Cord Foundation?!?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

F*CK EM!!!!!!!!!

Today my partner tows vehicle for expired registration. Operator does not have license or registration. My partner gives written warning ($170 savings) and I transport wife and infant daughter one (1) mile home to residence.

The operator was extremely thankful for our assistance and understood we were "doing your jobs" as he put it. 
8) 
This punk obviously has too much time on his hands if he's going around taking pics of MeSP and has the sack to post his ticket on E-bay
:shock:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> 'm more interested in knowing how they calculated $201.00?


RPD, it's Maine, need i say more?!! :lol:


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

RPD,
Miaine is unlike Massachusetts when it comes to assessing a fine. Speed for instance, is broken down into groups, 1-13 over, 14-19, 20-24 so on and so forth, each group is assessed one fine, so if youre doing 5mph over, you might as well do 12mph over, because its the same fine


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Thanks Mopar!

As an unsatisfied Dodge owner I can say: "Mopar don't go far"


----------

